# Disque dur externe WD illisible



## lutryen (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je crée un nouveau sujet que je n'ai pas trouvé de cas réellement similaire, où que je n'y comprenais rien. 
J'ai depuis quelques années un disque dur externe WD qui a toujours très bien fonctionné jusqu'aujourd'hui. Je l'ai prêté à un ami pour qu'il récupère des photos et vidéos. Son mac tourne sur yosemite, le mien sur leopard (10.5.8).

Depuis, il ne s'affiche pas dans le finder, mais reste visible dans l'utilitaire de disque. Il est impossible de vérifier ou réparer le disque, les boutons sont grisés. 

Voici les informations de mon disque : 


Nom*: 	WD Ext HDD 1021 Media
	Type*: 	Disque

	Schéma de carte de partition*: 	Tableau de partition GUID
	Identifiant du disque*: 	disk1
	Nom du support*: 	WD Ext HDD 1021 Media
	Type de support*: 	Générique
	Bus de connexion*: 	USB
	Numéro de série USB*: 	5743415A4135353531353937
	Arbre des périphériques*: 	/PCI0@0/EHC2@6,1/@4:0
	Inscriptible*: 	Oui
	Éjectable*: 	Oui
	Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 installés*: 	Non
	Emplacement*: 	Externe
	Capacité totale*: 	1.8 To (2'000'396'746'752 octets)
	État S.M.A.R.T.*: 	Non géré
	Numéro du disque*: 	1
	Numéro de partition*: 	0



Je crois avoir compris que le problème concerne "État S.M.A.R.T  : Non géré" mais sans en comprendre les tenants et aboutissants... 

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer?

Merci!


----------



## gmaa (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
Yosemite... semble avoir encore frappé!

Il est peut être possible de faire une maintenance de ce disque sous Yo... (Utilitaire de disque)
Sinon une solution passe par un "bennage" sur un site genre DropBox pour que tu reformates ce disque et le reconstitue.
On ne pas non plus exclure le manque de bol absolu : WD HS (coïncidence...)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2015)

On va peut-être essayer de répondre intelligemment au lieu de verser dans le lieu commun du moment. 


Déjà, états smart non géré, c'est normal et n'a rien à voir avec le problème. Smart est un ensemble de tests matériels sur un DD mais ce n'est pas géré avec les DD externes.

Il faudrait savoir ce que ton "copain" a foutu avec le disque.

J'ai peur du bug "Mavericks" qui été apparu l'année dernière avec certains logiciels WD non mis à jour.

C'est quel modèle exactement ?


----------



## gmaa (14 Janvier 2015)

On ne peut pas dire que Yosemite soit exempt de bugs...
Ce n'est pas très surprenant pour un OS "jeune".
J'attend qu'il soit bien déverminé avant d'y passer si "utile".

Quand à Mavericks et WD*s*, chez moi pas de souci pour l'instant.
Tu peux en dire plus sur ces pbs (Mavericks et WD)?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2015)

gmaa a dit:


> On ne peut pas dire que Yosemite soit exempt de bugs...
> Ce n'est pas très surprenant pour un OS "jeune".
> J'attend qu'il soit bien déverminé avant d'y passer si "utile".
> 
> ...



T'as loupé un épisode ? Pas de problème. 

http://www.macg.co/os-x/2013/10/mavericks-western-digital-met-en-garde-ses-clients-77670

http://community.wd.com/t5/News-Ann...iencing-Data-Loss-with-Maverick-OS/m-p/613777

Voilà ce que je crains.

Maintenant c'est peut-être un coïncidence malheureuse ?

Essayer de re-formater le DD avec les outils WD (à jour) comme le WD Quick Formatter ou le WD Smartware selon le modèle. Installer les drivers WD Turbo si disponibles.

Il faudrait savoir exactement de quel modèle il s'agit.


----------



## gmaa (15 Janvier 2015)

Je suis passé à côté sans doute parce que pas concerné par ces modèles de WD.
Les miens sont "vieux et fixes".
Par ailleurs je suis passé sous Mavericks par simple mise à jour.


----------



## enekopac64 (5 Novembre 2015)

lutryen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je crée un nouveau sujet que je n'ai pas trouvé de cas réellement similaire, où que je n'y comprenais rien.
> J'ai depuis quelques années un disque dur externe WD qui a toujours très bien fonctionné jusqu'aujourd'hui. Je l'ai prêté à un ami pour qu'il récupère des photos et vidéos. Son mac tourne sur yosemite, le mien sur leopard (10.5.8).
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème je viens d'acheter ce disque dur WD Eléments 1to et mon mac ne le reconnait pas sur Finder et il faut que j'aille sir utilitaire de disque pour le retrouver mais la il ne se lance pas...Je suis sous El Capitan, merci pour votre aide!!!!


----------

